# America 2050



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Maybe a private company could build it? 

I'd say the largest problem for such a thing happening here is due to ridiculous land costs for right of way. 

The Acela is being straightened out though so that could help when REAL HSR is built here.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hia-leah JDM said:


> You're telling us something we've heard a million times to argue against a beat up topic that makes you look silly. We call it America and we proudly call ourselves Americans. kay:


America, F*ck Yeah!


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

The reality is that the only real HSR in America is the California High Speed Rail System, the other proposals, are just proposals...


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Sure, but we all know HSR's potential will always be best in the Northeast Corridor. 

Not our fault that instead of dealing with one state, we gotta deal with 8 states and a district.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

DFDalton said:


> No one in Europe or Asia says they are "going to America" if they are going to Canada or Mexico or Brazil.


They do actually. When I say America I mean the "New World", never the United States. I'm from the uk originally. Check the link-

http://wapedia.mobi/en/American_(word))

*British Map of America in 1744*









Back to the thread?


----------



## xutka (Jan 20, 2011)

America looks interesting in 2050.....


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

How is the progress of the HSR? Any timeplan? When does contruction start? Finish?
It's hard to find any conctrete information..


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> How is the progress of the HSR? Any timeplan? When does contruction start? Finish?
> It's hard to find any conctrete information..


The states are still sorting out what are good routes worthy of being built and what routes are not. You must remember that 'states' in the USA are very analogous to countries in Europe. A big problem is the development density conundrum, the areas with the big enough ridership markets to make the services work are so heavily developed that ROW acquisition/expropriation is and will be prohibitively expensive.

Also, there are serious budget problems at all levels of government right now in the USA that will have to be sorted out before anything much will be able to happen. Price of fuel is a big wild-card in all of this, too.

Stay tuned.

Mike


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

-Corey- said:


> The reality is that the only real HSR in America is the California High Speed Rail System, the other proposals, are just proposals...


I must have missed the news the day New Brunswick seceeded from Canada and joined the States. :laugh:


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

hmmm well it is an America 2050 map, conspiracy..,..


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

How many stars will be on the USA flag in 2050?

Mike


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

mgk920 said:


> How many stars will be on the USA flag in 2050?
> 
> Mike


I guess Puerto Rico might gain statehood if there is a massive effort to increase English literacy there and make English the official language for government business in US. As for Guam, it is too small/too far to be a state.

Then there is that conversation about splitting some bigger states with very different areas in 2, like California.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

California's not, I repeat, _not_ going to split in two in the next forty years. NorCal and SoCal may be different in many respects and may bicker back and forth on a lot of things, but above all, we all see ourselves as _Californians_.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Ok, cool. As long as my beloved Wyoming, where I lived happy times back in undergraduate times, stays united, I'll be fine


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

lol at this thread

is america truely planning a hsr network? thats incredible


----------



## minsamol (Feb 28, 2010)

foadi said:


> im not american or mexican. i dont care about washington dc. i dont care about mexico city. i care about california.


And I care about my town, block, house and family. 

It is sad you think that way. However, 99% of the country doesn't.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

its sad you think the way you do

you are destroying the world


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

^^ it looks like you are also destroying the world.:lol::lol:


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Is this thread about railroads or about what America (the US) will be like in 2050?


----------

